# Bow fishing for Sheephead?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Ok, I just got my bow setup and I'm ready to go. I've never tried this and would love some advice as to the process, where , when , or technique. *

*Any help appreciated.*


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

learn and understand depth and refraction and accuracy,, this is the most important thing. you might also want to check the local laws concerning bow fishing, i think a sheepshead is considered a game fish, dont think you can shoot them,, i may be wrong though..


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

you can shoot sheephead. walk docks in the afternoon and theyll be up next to the posts


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

Aim low. Never been successful but havent done it alot. Good luck!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

sting rays are good practice


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bump_n_twitch said:


> sting rays are good practice


wtf?????????????


----------



## countryboy28 (Nov 4, 2010)

Aim low


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> sting rays are good practice



Do you throw your trash out of car windows? :thumbdown:


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Ive shot more stingrays than I can remember, they are great practice, just make sure you eat them or have use for them as shark bait and dont waste them like those jack ass guys that shot a bunch in gulf breeze a while back. Im not saying you do that, but it would be dickish if you did.

I will say that I somewhat agree, stingrays do make good practice since theyre flat and often just cruising along not bothered by you being there. They taste pretty damn good too in my opinion.

As far as sheepies, around docks, piers, etc. middle of the day with a good pair of polarized glasses you should come across some, the things mentioned about aiming low and whatnot ARE important, but in my honest opinion, the MOST important thing is never shoot one you doubt the size of, if you arent sure its a keeper you might wanna hesitate a moment or two, once you make a dead on shot and pull him up and realize hes too small you better hope an FWC officer isnt standing around waiting to measure it.

I havent done a lot of bow fishing, something I definitely want to do more often cause it feels like a totally different ball game than rod and reel, or even spearfishing. but thats one thing that keeps me from flinging my arrow out at more fish is not quite feeling comfortable judging size at times.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

maybe a few of us can meet up some day in the not too distant future and some more experienced guys can show us how its really done, like i said ive shot a good bit of rays and a few sheeps, but my experience still is lacking a bit. ive never shot off sikes, so maybe thats somewhere i could try soon i guess, but thats one of the places where my size judgements and accuracy feel too iffy, smaller docks and off a jon boat while gigging a few times is as far as ive gone.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

ive shot hundreds under water at a range of 3 to 4 ft.... i use a paralizer tip because they have scales like armor and my single point glanced off if it wasnt a perfect flat shot. I have seen them turn flat ( flounder style ) close to the surface in the summer under bridges and such - but givein the choice , jump in and chase them down.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

Boatjob1 said:


> wtf?????????????





Scout800 said:


> Do you throw your trash out of car windows? :thumbdown:


maybe i should have clarified that i do use them for shark bait. sure didnt mean to get you guys all wound up


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*What about draw settings? Mine is set at the lowest and I was thinking about bumping it up to it's max which I beleive is 85lbs, is that too much or not enough and will it effect accuracy to speed it up when it hits the water.*

*About the legality, if it is illegal then there are a bunch of guys at Sikes bridge that are risking alot cause I see them busting Sheephead successfully all the time and never get even talked to.*


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

pound wise id say 60-70 for saltwater and like 30-40 for freshwater


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob Sikes bridge is a great place to get sheephead...


----------



## Fish-Kabob-Bowfishing (May 25, 2012)

I guide bowfishing charters at night if you are interested.
Fish-Kabob Bowfishing 251-504-4709
www.facebook.com/fishkabob
www.TheHuntingCo.com/bowfishing


----------

